# Quarq or powertap hub - which adds less weight



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Thinking about adding a power meter - debating between a Quarq or Powertap - is there any difference in how much weight is added between the two choices?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It depends on what non-power-measuring component you compare them with. If you compare the Quarq with a Clavicula or Lightning crank, it's heavy. If you compare the PT with a super light hub, it's heavy.

It's best to do your own comparison so it is valid for you.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks, I am not sure how to figure out the wheel weight before and after thought. It's a Bontrager 700mm race wheel, and Ultegra crank on my Domane 5.2. Looks like the crank might the the lighter way to go, they appear to be about the same weight.


----------

